# Need Help Choosing Power Supply for New Pc



## thecritta (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi there i am currently buying parts for a new gaming pc i am building atm
I already have the cpu motherboard hard drive and the case without the
PSU unit, i am going to walk down to a computer supply store near my 
house and by the ram hopefully the PSU aswell and a SATA CD/DVD burner, i have been told by talking to people in some of the computer stores i bought the case and HDD from that i will need about a 700w power supply to go with the new system because of the power demands of the high end graphics cards and i was told that a 700 PSU cost about 
$120 AUD which is a bit too much for me ATM as i have almost reached the end of my spending budget, here is a list of what i will be running to give you an idea of the power consumption of the new system.

CPU AMD AM3 x6 1100T 3.30Ghz Phenom II 125w

RAM 8GB Kingston ddr3 1600

MB GA-990FXA-UD3

HD Western Digital Blue Sata 3.0 1TB

Case V9 BlackX edition

But in the future i will probably be adding another 1TB WD Blue Sata
3.0 HD and for the moment i am going to running a HD 5750 graphics card
until just after the end of the year when i can afford to buy a high end graphics card but this still means i will need the PSU i am after in order to get the system to run because it is all useless with the PSU after all.

And i have spotted these power supply units on their online store
so i was windering which power supply unit would be suitable?

MSY Online

And could i get away with using this one?

MSY Online

What is the the difference between this one and the gaming PSU's
they have listed? Is it just cooling that is the difference? 

Thanks guys any help greatly appreciated.

Cheers thecritta

:grin::grin::4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The power supply is the one place on which you do not want to cheap out. For high end gaming, you want to be here or better:

MSY Online


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You'll want a 650W good quality PSU for the 5750. 
Seasonic-XFX-Corsair(TX-VX-HX-AX) are top quality PSU's.
From that site: MSY Online
You can get a XFX or Corsair 650W PSU for about $90 on Newegg.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I wouldn't go cheap on the PSU so easily. Since this computer is such a big investment to you, and quite a expensive one at that, finding out further down the track that you don't have adequate juice after extensive troubleshooting will just lead to further costs. If anything, it should have been one of the top priorities on your list from the start. Since you are custom building the computer yourself, you will have to be responsible for what you put into your computer, and be willing to handle problems once things go wrong. Instead of just one retailer/manufacturer to deal with when things go wrong, you will have to deal with one for each piece of hardware that you have, after determining which one is at fault.

Just looking at your RAM, I can tell you that anything above the 4GB mark is diminishing return territory. It is great to have and everything, but there isn't much advantage of having all that additional memory, which on the financial side of things you could have put to better use.

Definitely shop around a bit. And maybe save up a bit more money if you have to. I'm sure you will figure something out.


----------



## thecritta (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't go cheap I bought an antic 900w
high current gamer for $157 AUD now I
am broke, thanks for all the advice guys
cheers. 

Take care thecritta
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I only wished that you had taken the advice offered on the brand of PSU. That Antec PSU is made by delta and is not top quality. I just read a review on it and they gave it a fail on there tests. It failed the 100% load test and they couldn't even run the torture test because of that.
Read for your self: Antec High Current Gamer 900W Power Supply - Antec High Current Gamer 900W Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You spent about $45 more than the Corsair 650 I linked to and got a lower quality unit.
We very rarely ever suggest Antec PSU's because they change suppliers frequently making them unreliable. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

More for less by choice even. I sometimes wonder why some ask for advice and then don't listen to it. I've lost track of the people who said I should have listened to your advice on that (computer releated of course).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I learned a long time ago, it is a very bad idea to try and tell a person how to spend his/her own money. You can make suggestions but ultimately it is their decision and their money.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

even wasted money gcavan!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

gcavan said:


> I learned a long time ago, it is a very bad idea to try and tell a person how to spend his/her own money. You can make suggestions but ultimately it is their decision and their money.


This comment is "spot on". This one is a classic example of not getting what you pay for, but Antec has brand name recognition, earned a long time ago from much better quality days and it will not create problems right away either if it is going to.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> This comment is "spot on". This one is a classic example of not getting what you pay for, but Antec has brand name recognition, earned a long time ago from much better quality days and it will not create problems right away either if it is going to.


Antec where good 4 years or so ago. It's what you can't see right away is what's going to cause problems.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

If possible thecritta, you can get a refund on it, and get a cheaper and better one as recommended. Quality, performance, and durability in a custom built system is important, especially if you are willing to go out of your way to pay for it. Ultimately the choice is yours though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

They come for advice and most of us advise nothing but top quality hardware.
The choice to heed that advice is optional. :smile:


----------

